
Ask HN: Honest Race Question from a Whitey - tenpoundhammer
As a young white male, I have read tons of articles about race and gender in Tech, and elsewhere. That pattern I have noticed is that authors are saying white males are privileged and have a sense of entitlement. I know it&#x27;s a broad brush strokes kind of deal and there are exceptions to this rule, and that every ones opinion are different.<p>(This can be narrowed down to Tech so that admins don&#x27;t boot it to the garbage can)<p>Let&#x27;s assume I do have more opportunities than people with other races and genders,
   What should I do about it?
   How can I be helpful?
   Does anyone expect me to personally give something up&#x2F;back?
======
hardwaresofton
As an african-american male in tech, the advice I'd give to everyone is:

1\. Have empathy -- this is just general advice, would apply anywhere.
Remember that meritocracy is great in theory, but hard to achieve in practice
because of the various (and differing realities) things that people have to
live with (whatever gender/race/etc).

2\. Try to avoid racially charged terms like "whitey".

3\. Try to shed preconceptions of what another person of a different
gender/race/ethnicity/whatever likes, or does, or prefers. Always ask (this
also lets you get to know the person, which is nice), and clarify, even if it
seems silly.

I say try because I make a conscious effort to do these things daily. I've
done pretty well for myself, but there are lots others that are struggling, my
race or not.

I don't think you're guilty of anything just by being born of a race that
currently has an advantage. Parents also work tirelessly to give their
children the best possible chance in life, some parents succeed, others don't.
Even if it wasn't race based, it'd be economically based.

I'm personally of the belief that the only time race relations will really be
fine is when everyone who was involved or remembers the bad times is dead.
Then the question is whether we're doomed to repeat it or not.

